# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox

## ALEX(XX)

*19 октября, 2007*

*Программа:* Mozilla Firefox версии до 2.0.0.8. 

*Опасность: Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести спуфинг атаку, получить доступ к важным данным, вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 
1. Уязвимость существует из-за различных ошибок в движке браузера. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 
2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибок в движке Javascript. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 
3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке событий onUnload. Удаленный пользователь может изменить расположение документа в новой странице. 
4. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки ID пользователя в HTTP запросе с использованием Digest Authentication. Если используется прокси сервер, злоумышленник может внедрить произвольные HTTP заголовки в запрос и выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности уязвимого сайта. 
5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при отображении страниц, написанных на XUL. Злоумышленник может изменить титл страницы и произвести фишинг атаку. 
6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке "smb:" и "sftp:" URI на Linux системах с поддержкой gnome-vfs. Злоумышленник может обманом заставить пользователя открыть злонамеренную страницу и просмотреть любой файл на сервере, принадлежащий пользователю. 
7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке "XPCNativeWrappers" и может позволить злоумышленнику выполнить произвольный Javascript сценарий с привилегиями пользователя. 

*URL производителя:* www.mozilla.com 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 2.0.0.8 с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## TANUKI

А в старых версиях фиксить будут?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А в старых версиях фиксить будут?


Хм. А смысл, если есть новая версия?

----------


## TANUKI

> Хм. А смысл, если есть новая версия?


Ну у многих еще стоит 2.7 и запрет на обновление - типа экономия трафика  :Sad:

----------


## Exxx

> А в старых версиях фиксить будут?


Пофиксили. После скачивания фиксов, исправленная версия будет называться 2.0.0.8  :Smiley:

----------

